# Egg laying question



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

My budgie has been laying eggs for a while now, despite my attempts to prevent it. Last night, I heard her making strange noises and when I checked on her, she was in the process of laying an egg. However her vent was extended out of her body and around the egg. She laid it about 2 minutes later, so it doesn't seem like it was binding, especially since she had laid one two days prior. Once she laid it, the vent went back to normal, as did her behavior. However I wanted to check if it's normal for the egg to kind of pull her vent outward like that? I didn't have any luck finding photos of budgie egg laying that showed the vent, so I'm not really sure what's normal.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How many eggs has she laid, are you disposing of them when you find them? What steps have you taken to discourage this behavior? Decreasing daylight hours and cutting out high fat and protein foods will sometimes help. It sounds like she had a temporary prolapse of the cloaca, she may have been straining to push the egg out. Excessive egg laying can deplete the calcium in the body, you must supply her with a source of calcium, cuttlebone, mineral block, or a supplement. If she gets egg bound that is a medical emergency, do you have an avian vet? If the egg laying cannot be stopped she may need a hormone injection to halt the process.


----------



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

Cody said:


> How many eggs has she laid, are you disposing of them when you find them? What steps have you taken to discourage this behavior? Decreasing daylight hours and cutting out high fat and protein foods will sometimes help. It sounds like she had a temporary prolapse of the cloaca, she may have been straining to push the egg out. Excessive egg laying can deplete the calcium in the body, you must supply her with a source of calcium, cuttlebone, mineral block, or a supplement. If she gets egg bound that is a medical emergency, do you have an avian vet? If the egg laying cannot be stopped she may need a hormone injection to halt the process.


4 eggs in the last two weeks, I heard that leaving them in the cage can help prevent the egg laying, so I've left them alone. I've been putting her to bed earlier than usual and moving her toys and perches around, as I heard that can help as they usually only lay eggs when they feel comfortable. I've put plenty of cuttlebone around her cage, I've been adding vitamins to her water and giving her a higher pellet to seed ratio than she's used to (she's been slow to take onto the pellets). There is an avian vet in town though I don't know what the situation is with covid so I'll have to call and see if they're available. I didn't know there were hormone injections, any idea how much they typically cost?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I suppose prices can vary depending on where you are, the last time I had a bird that needed a hormone injection called Lupron, was at the beginning of 2020 and the injection was around $20 but it may be entirely different for you. Many vets are operating with a closed lobby, meaning clients cannot enter but the patient can. When you arrive at the facility you call them to let them know you are there and an employee will come out and get your pet and take it in, any communication that the vet has to have will be done with you by phone while you wait. When the vet is finished you will pay with a credit card via the phone and your pet will be returned to you. I would call the vet and explain the situation and tell them about the temporary prolapse and see what they suggest, you don't want to be caught in an emergency situation with no recourse.


----------



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

Okay, thank you for the advice. I'll call them tomorrow. The price doesn't sound too bad, even if it's like 5 times that. As long as it's not thousands I should be fine.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Another option is the implant. It's about the size of a grain of rice and is good for about a year. It worked awesome for my girl the first time she had it.
Edit: the implant is called the Deslorelin implant


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What is the current situation? Have you contacted your Avian Vet to discuss the options recommended in the previous posts?*


----------

